# I was pregnant with twins?



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi,
So, I had a m/c in March of 2002. It was our first pregnancy. Anyway, I just found the paperwork that the doctor sent after they tried to find out why it happened. I didn't read it back then. And it said that I had been pregnant with twins. Wow.
Now I can't stop thinking about it. Is that weird?

And is it weird to have my first baby(-ies) in my sig line? Sometimes I feel like this is the only place where I can "publicly" remember him (them?), without making anyone uncomfortable. (well, at least I can't see you if you are uncomfortable!







)

I just needed to share.
Thanks for letting me.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I know what you mean about being able to share here and not always IRL. No, I don't think you're at all weird. Just dealing with a loss. Unfortunately a lot of people don't see a miscarriage as a real loss.

It must be hard wondering about the baby or babies that you lost. I"m not surprised that you think about it a lot. I lost just one baby, at 14 weeks, and feel that he is with me all the time. I often just long for a few minutes peace and quiet to be 'with' him, not with two dds who I adore but who dont give me a moment to think.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Annais, I am so sorry for your loss. Did your Dr not tell you that you had been pregnant with twins? How strange. It sounds perfectly normal to reflect on it so much particularly when you only recently found out about the second baby. That is so sad they didn't tell you, it must have been a terrible blow.

A lot of women seem to have problems with relatives not wantng to deal with such a loss. It is very sad.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks, mamas.
It's so nice to have a place to come when this all gets to me.
Thanks for your support


----------



## TizTaz5 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, Annais, I am so sorry. I lost my first in June 2009. He'd be 5 this coming winter. I have never forgotten him...even after having a set of twin girls and being pregnant again now...my heart just breaks for you.

I found a lot of closure by taking a guess at gender and naming my child. I got the sense that he was a boy, and I named him, with my husband's help. We talk about him often. He is a part of our lives and always will be.

Have you ever thought of naming your twins, if you don't mind me asking?

And yes, oftentimes, people in real life don't want to hear about your loss. They are uncomfortable, and say things that are not helpful. I've found that a lot of people just tend to blurt out the first thing that comes into their minds. I have even told a few people, "Just say you're sorry and leave it at that." Or, "It's okay for you to not know what to say. I understand that." 

Again, so very sorry for your loss. :Hug If you ever need to talk, you can always PM me.


----------

